

IAB Calls on ICANN to Withdraw Top-Level Domain Plan - MichaelDossett
http://letschatbusiness.net/2011/08/15/iab-calls-on-icann-to-withdraw-plan-for-new-top-level-domains-tc/

======
freshhawk
Appealing to the non-existent support for the poor downtrodden "media brand
owners" might not be the best way to push your agenda.

Also, domain squatters aren't really happy about this, if multiple TLDs become
popular then the already dying business of domain squatting generic terms
(squatting trademarked terms is already a dead business thanks to the UDRP
process) just becomes even less profitable.

I'm not even sure what "black hat domain traders" refers to, I'm assuming they
mean domain squatters and don't know what "black hat" means.

------
Triumvark
Since some might exploit or squat on these, no one should get them?

Following that logic, we wouldn't have any domain names at all.

The prima facie argument seems 'pro' - it's a technical restriction that
didn't turn out to be necessary or as informative as originally thought. Why
hang on to limitations that are essentially historical accidents?

~~~
wmf
From their perspective, multiple TLDs are probably a historical accident —
they'd probably prefer if everything was under .com.

------
iwwr
ISPs could supply their customers with optional DNS servers that ignore these
new domains, couldn't they?

~~~
sukuriant
What would be the advantage?

